# high power- sst90 w 45



## salama (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi to All.Pls. i need some info. i already byed high power led-sst w45 and i will mount it as head light bulb on my motorcycle,but the question is -is there i need to mount some cooler/chiler on the emitter or something like that to avoid any errors to burn it.
If i must to mount some aditional than the emitter pls. advice me.With many thks.


----------



## Curt R (Jul 13, 2011)

You do not need some info, you need a considerable amount of knowledge
about optics, electronics, heat-sinking and the Laws in regard to the beam
pattern output of the light. There are regulations as to beam pattern that
must be adhered to. 

All this is available on the internet and is going to require that you study and
learn. This will take time and is beyond the short answers that can be given
here. LED lighting is not the same or as simple as using an incandescent bulb.

Curt


----------

